# 518 ZE leaks when using primer bulb



## daktariwa (Apr 3, 2021)

Left ethanol fuel in my tank over the summer, blah blah, wouldn't run except with choke closed, blah blah, installed new carb from Deepsound, now it leaks a few drops when priming for cold start. I swear there wasn't anything between the carb face and what Toro calls a "heater box". Part 119-1982. The studs from the head just slide through the carb and the heater box, with two nuts making the seal. With the heater box removed and the primer bulb pressed, I watched fuel squirt out. See below.

Does anyone have an idea what's going on? I'm not opposed to a few spilled drops of fuel at cold start, but if I can not do that, that would be awesome.

Fuel comes from that port (this is the old carb) when pressing the bulb:









Assembled view:









Face of new carb:









"sealing" area on heater box:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.

I guess my first question is, from where did you source the replacement carb?


----------



## daktariwa (Apr 3, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.
> 
> I guess my first question is, from where did you source the replacement carb?


Amazon sold me a Deepsound carb.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

daktariwa said:


> Amazon sold me a Deepsound carb.


It may be that it's not completely flat on the mating side... I'd pull it off and check it with a straightedge. If it turns out to be a little off you can true it up using some, I dunno maybe #400 wet sandpaper on something real flat like a plate of glass (what I use). Depends how far out it is, might have to start a tad coarser.

Another (or additional) option would be to get yourself a sheet of thin gasket paper and make a gasket to go in there.


----------



## daktariwa (Apr 3, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> It may be that it's not completely flat on the mating side... I'd pull it off and check it with a straightedge. If it turns out to be a little off you can true it up using some, I dunno maybe #400 wet sandpaper on something real flat like a plate of glass (what I use). Depends how far out it is, might have to start a tad coarser.
> 
> Another (or additional) option would be to get yourself a sheet of thin gasket paper and make a gasket to go in there.


Any tips for re-attaching the solid throttle linkage? When I did it before, it was a serious task to thread it into each lever.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

daktariwa said:


> Any tips for re-attaching the solid throttle linkage? When I did it before, it was a serious task to thread it into each lever.


Attach the linkages before the carb is on the studs, then finagle the whole thing on.


----------



## daktariwa (Apr 3, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Attach the linkages before the carb is on the studs, then finagle the whole thing on.


Thanks, I'll try this tomorrow.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

daktariwa said:


> Left ethanol fuel in my tank over the summer, blah blah, wouldn't run except with choke closed, blah blah, installed new carb from Deepsound, now it leaks a few drops when priming for cold start. I swear there wasn't anything between the carb face and what Toro calls a "heater box". Part 119-1982. The studs from the head just slide through the carb and the heater box, with two nuts making the seal. With the heater box removed and the primer bulb pressed, I watched fuel squirt out. See below.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what's going on? I'm not opposed to a few spilled drops of fuel at cold start, but if I can not do that, that would be awesome.
> 
> ...


Did you ever get the issue resolved? If so what was the problem


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Cstanis said:


> Did you ever get the issue resolved? If so what was the problem


He hasn't been back since then, so we may never know.


----------

